
Blinded by Science in the Online Dating Game  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/18/technology/internet/18shortcuts.html?_r=1
======
jacquesm
this links straight into a registration page because of the referrer...

~~~
allenbrunson
actually, for me it goes to the article. if you got sent to the registration
page, that probably means you've already viewed a couple of articles on the
nytimes site lately and they're trying to nudge you in the right direction.

